# your opinion



## Timmy269 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey have these rims






[HR][/HR] and I want to buy a Sworks Tarmac frame. I doubt between these two frames in size 52:












[HR][/HR] What would be your choice?


----------



## aqualelaki (Sep 5, 2011)

Prefer the black and remove the white decals in the wheels


----------



## Timmy269 (Aug 11, 2015)

aqualelaki said:


> Prefer the black and remove the white decals in the wheels


The decals can not be removed


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd personally go for the one with the red... but either will look pretty bad-ass.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

All decals can be removed, some more difficult than others.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

If you are not interested in fussing with the decals, I would go with the "murdered out" all black bike. It will look pretty balanced in the end. Brightly colored bikes look best with black on black wheels IMO.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Red imo. I really don't get the all black high end bike trend


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

red/white/black has been done to death and the all-black is fairly uninspiring.

would prolly go with the all-black and a different color saddle and bar tape...


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> red/white/black has been done to death and the all-black is fairly uninspiring.


Seems to be coming back around.. 




> would prolly go with the all-black and a different color saddle and bar tape...


And all black and flats seems to be gong back out...


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

ToiletSiphon said:


> Red imo. I really don't get the all black high end bike trend


^^^^
This, blacked out is getting old real quick .


----------



## Timmy269 (Aug 11, 2015)

There is one frame that also is nice, so now it are three frames that I like 






[HR][/HR]With DT Swiss rims


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

plag said:


> ^^^^
> This, blacked out is getting old real quick .


I do not agree. This 2016 sworks paint job looks like a 2009 one. The all black one can be played around with some red or bue bits and either way it's a classic.
Black for me.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I used to have an S-Works it was mostly matte black with some matte white and red.
Thought it was very ugly, sold it because I didn't like the way it rode either.
I think Specialized has some of the worst ever looking frame finishes.
Pick your poison.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Timmy269 said:


> There is one frame that also is nice, so now it are three frames that I like :-


That (third one) is definitely my favorite, and also one of the best paint jobs ever on a Tarmac (imho). I wouldn't have to think twice about choosing it. Otherwise, the original red one that you show in your first post is the one that I would go with. These all black matt jobs just don't do it for me. I like a little color and spirit in a bike.


----------

